

Zillow Acquires DotLoop, an E-Signing Service for Real Estate Agents - Deinos
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/22/zillow-acquires-dotloop-an-e-signing-service-for-real-estate-agents/

======
joezydeco
_Unlike [DocuSign and Adobe], though, DotLoop solely focuses on real estate
and hence offers an experience that is geared toward this single use case._

DocuSign purchased Cartavi in 2013. Cartavi specialized in real estate
transactions and document handling.

[https://www.docusign.com/press-releases/docusign-acquires-
ca...](https://www.docusign.com/press-releases/docusign-acquires-cartavi-to-
create-end-to-end-digital-real-estate-transaction-0)

